# CCD on Martha Stewart Show



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"its a good thing!"


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Word is that Martha Stewart is going to have someone on her show later today to tell about CCD. I wonder what that will be like.


 I shudder to think. Not being a Martha Stewart fan, I can imagine all sorts of suggestions from Martha:

"Invite your bees over occasionally to sit in your best rattan chairs on the sunny side of your porch. On second thought, maybe they would find the chaise lounge the most comfortable. Make sure to offer them tastey snacks and a choice between fine bottled water and honey citrus tea but only in your most appealing service ware; you know, the darling set I taught you to make for picnics with royalty. For these and other tips on keeping your bees from fleeing their homes, go to marthaknowseverything.com. Its a good thing."


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Do I see a Martha Stewart line of fashionable beekeeping attire coming soon...


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> Do I see a Martha Stewart line of fashionable beekeeping attire coming soon...



HAHAHAHAHA!!! BjornBee, I hope not. 

Susan


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

She's on at 10 AM on WNBC, here on the east coast.

dickm


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Ha.
To give Martha credit where due, she has had a hive or two on her 'farm' for years. She had bees on her show before, several years ago, where she actually harvested some honey herself then used it in a recipe or something, can't quite remember. Either she had rehearsed her lines very well or was at least more than commonly knowledgable. Good publicity and indeed, 'a good thing'.
Sheri


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Ha.
> To give Martha credit where due, she has had a hive or two on her 'farm' for years. She had bees on her show before, several years ago, where she actually harvested some honey herself then used it in a recipe or something, can't quite remember. Either she had rehearsed her lines very well or was at least more than commonly knowledgable. Good publicity and indeed, 'a good thing'.
> Sheri


You are right, Sherri. Bringng beekeeping into the media on a positive note is "a good thing." As far as whether or not she knew what she was talking about, I don't know. I do know that cue cards and teleprompter are great tools, though 

I remember the debate on a list from a few years ago after she was shown in her fashionable hat, covered by a billowing veil in front of her hives, about whether or not she was actually a beekeeper. Someone remarked that she had a master beekeeper come in an set up her hives and that she probably didn't know how to put a frame together. That was responded to by someone who said everyone should give her a break. He said he had been her beekeeper for six years or so and if everyone had her schedule they would need help, too. That makes sense. And the banter went back and forth, I don't remember all of the details. 

So, that said, I guess I should give the devil her due. I'm kidding, I'm KIDDING!! I know she's not the devil!


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

All the stylish and hip people have forgotten all about
Martha ever since she went to jail. She is politely and
pointedly ignored, like something a dog might leave on 
the floor during a party.

It is much more fashionable to poke fun at Rachel Ray!

There is an entire community, much larger than all the
beekeeping discussion groups combined, dedicated to 
hating and despising her.

Me, I like  Anthony Bourdain's take on Rachel, Martha, and 
all the other "Celebrity Chefs" one sees on TV.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Jim Fischer said:


> All the stylish and hip people have forgotten all about
> Martha ever since she went to jail...
> ...It is much more fashionable to poke fun at Rachel Ray!


I'm not stylish, hip or fashionable, Jim. I guess I'll just keep dissin' Martha. 



> She is politely and
> pointedly ignored, like something a dog might leave on
> the floor during a party.


Gosh, I hope that's not the dance floor. 



> There is an entire community, much larger than all the
> beekeeping discussion groups combined, dedicated to
> hating and despising her.


Please don't tell my husband. He can't stand "Perky Rachel." It might consume all of his time if he knew there was such a group.



> Me, I like  Anthony Bourdain's take on Rachel, Martha, and
> all the other "Celebrity Chefs" one sees on TV.


I have to admit, I agree with most of that!
Susan


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

HEY!! Don't poke fun at Rachel Ray! She's my favorite!!!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Oldbee said:


> HEY!! Don't poke fun at Rachel Ray! She's my favorite!!!


Its not me, Oldbee, its my husband. Personally, I like Alton Brown. But I can tolerate Rachel's perkiness just fine. It does kind of irritate me every time she says EVOO though. How hard is it to just say extra virgin olive oil? 

Susan


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I was going to put that EVOO , EVOO at the end of my first post! I like it when her eyes get all lit up when she starts talking about the "recipe of the day"!! Why is this post on "Pests and Diseases"?


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Oldbee said:


> Why is this post on "Pests and Diseases"?


HA!! I have no idea. I hadn't even noticed. I thought it was with the Martha, Martha, Martha posts. 

Oh, wait. That's it. It started out that something about CCD was going to be on Martha Stewart.

Susan


----------

